# New 6x12 Trailer



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Just got my new 6x12 trailer set up.
Let me know what you guys think and any suggestions?

Got 3 doz avians on the left wall
and 2 doz others on the shelves with room for shells and floaters under the shelves.
Blinds on the ceiling. 
Gun racks and clothes hooks in front.

Don't have any pictures of them but got flood lights across the top of the back.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I like how you did the avians. :thumb:


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

They are actually new. Haven't had them out in the field yet but they look pretty good. Not sure how I feel about them yet though.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Take it for a test drive...and I mean take it on roads that you go on while hunting or scouting. Drive just as you would if you were actually hunting/scouting and see what shakes loose and fix the "burps" then and there. Believe me, you'll appreciate it later! I had 36 Tangle Free Fbs mounted to one wall of my trailer and THOUGHT I had them mounted securly, but was still able to get them out and set up fast. Din't take her for a test ride and the first day of the PA early season found me stumbling over a pile of tangled decoys in the middle of the trailer floor at 5 am. SUCKED!! :******:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the decoys will be fine but i can tell you right now that you will not keep sticking those blinds on the ceiling like you have them. 20 bucks says you will do it 3 or4 times and say screw it and throw them on the floor like the rest of us do :thumb:


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys. I never thought of taking it for a test ride to see if it all holds i will have to do that. As i was putting the blinds up there i was thinking that i need to figure out a better way to do this! Thanks!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Is that carpet on the floors? Hard to tell from the pics. NOt sure you will be keeping your guns in the back either, I know I wouldn't leave mine back there especially with all the stuff bouncing around falling off walls etc etc, Jeff Foiles incident at game fair etc etc. also ditch the blinds on the ceiling. That will get old real fast. i usually just strap mine to the wall or else just pile em in there and clean the trailer out at the end of the season. its nice to just throw the crap in there and get out of the field. You will figure out what will work for you after a few times out. Have fun!


----------

